# Arrivederci ad Andalo



## borispio

Salve,
la scorsa settimana mi sono imbattuto in un cartello di arrivederci che ha stimolato la mia curiosità: tale avviso diceva "Arrivederci ad Andalo" (Andalo è un paese di montagna in Trentino Alto Adige). Questa forma di congedo è corretta oppure no?
Dal mio punto di vista è ormai in disuso l'utilizzo del termine "arrivederci" inteso come "addio fino a rivederci", quindi la ritengo non corretta, ma attendo lumi da qualcuno più esperto di me.
Grazie e buona serata.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao e benvenut@ in WRF!
Francamente non mi è chiarissimo il tuo dubbio... Arrivederci è la versione univerbata di _a rivederci_, e io non ci vedo nulla di scorretto: "A rivederci ad Andalo", cioè quando tornerete ci vedremo di nuovo qui.


----------



## singoloindividuo

borispio said:


> Salve,
> la scorsa settimana mi sono imbattuto in un cartello di arrivederci che ha stimolato la mia curiosità: tale avviso diceva "Arrivederci ad Andalo" (Andalo è un paese di montagna in Trentino Alto Adige). Questa forma di congedo è corretta oppure no?
> Dal mio punto di vista è ormai in disuso l'utilizzo del termine "arrivederci" inteso come "addio fino a rivederci", quindi la ritengo non corretta, ma attendo lumi da qualcuno più esperto di me.
> Grazie e buona serata.



Salve! Benvenuto! Pure io sono fresco di qui.
Sentire i pareri  di singole persone è molto utile per riuscire meglio a capire con quali parametri di misura ci regoliamo individualmente e in comunità.

Per come lo sento io , Arrivederci ad Andalo, è meno strano - se vogliamo indagare,laddove ci si riesca, su che cosa si cela nelle singole parole -  di Arrivederci alle armi,o, Addio alle armi.
Personalmente,se dico Ciao a domani,nella mia testa non passa di certo la consapevolezza di essere libero oggi e da domani tuo schiavo,nemmeno figurativamente.
Con l'arriverci ad Andalo ,del tuo caso,sarò(o dovrei essere) consenziente nell'impegnarmi a far sì che questo  ri(nuovamente;di nuovo)+vedere+noi reciprocamente+dove? ad Andalo ,ovvero che questo evento si configuri pacificamente con quanto è nei miei propositi. Arrivederci ad Andalo mi suona più come una coincidenza conativo-volitiva, un esortativo alle reciproche e buone intenzioni. Diversamente sarebbe ArrivederLa ad Andalo! 
Il cartello era orientato verso il settore italiano o in quello austriaco?eh eh!
Con me di lumi ne sono arrivati pochi


----------



## francisgranada

Per me "addio" ed "arrivederci" non sono la stessa cosa. _Arrivederci _(per me) chiaramente esprime la voglia o la speranza di incontrarci di nuovo, invece _addio, _anche _se _ci lascia aperta la possibilità di rivederci, non la presuppone implicitamente.


----------



## borispio

Grazie mille per le risposte! (e per i benvenuti)
Prima di postare avevo controllato sul dizionario e quest'ultimo non nominava la forma univerbata. Il mio dubbio infatti era se era corretta la forma "arrivederci" tutto attaccato e non "a rivederci".
Giusto per curiosità: esistono altre parole simili?


----------



## Necsus

Tra le varie discussioni che puoi leggere per fartene un'idea ti segnalo quelle su  Soprattutto e Raddoppiamento fonosintattico.


----------



## borispio

Grazie mille ancora!


----------



## Montesacro

borispio said:


> Salve,
> la scorsa settimana mi sono imbattuto in un cartello di arrivederci che ha stimolato la mia curiosità: tale avviso diceva "Arrivederci ad Andalo" (Andalo è un paese di montagna in Trentino Alto Adige). Questa forma di congedo è corretta oppure no?
> Dal mio punto di vista è ormai in disuso l'utilizzo del termine "arrivederci" inteso come "addio fino a rivederci", quindi la ritengo non corretta, ma attendo lumi da qualcuno più esperto di me.
> Grazie e buona serata.



Un'esperienza simile è capitata recentemente pure a me.
La settimana scorsa stavo percorrendo tortuose stradine di montagna al confine tra Lazio e Abruzzo; a un certo punto mi sono imbattuto nel cartello "benvenuto nel comune di Tornimparte". 
Dopo averlo superato mi sono girato e ho letto il cartello gemello, posto sull'altro lato della strada, sul quale c'era scritto: "_arrivederci nel comune di Tornimparte_".
Ci ho messo qualche secondo per prendere coscienza della correttezza del saluto... (a prima vista ho avuto la sensazione che ci fosse qualcosa che non andava).

E secondo me questo vuol dire che non tutti i parlanti analizzano automaticamente "arrivederci" come semplice grafia univerbata di "a rivederci", bensì la considerano in primo luogo (se non esclusivamente) un'interiezione a sé stante.
Del resto è molto piu comune dire
_- arrivederci, a stasera
_piuttosto che
_- arrivederci stasera _(forma che, per quanto corretta, mi mette vagamente a disagio).


----------



## dambrosella

Scusate ma questa discussione mi sembra veramente surreale. L'Italia è piena di cartelli come quelli che citate, la locuzione "arrivederci" seguita da preposizione e nome di luogo (ad es. "arrivederci in Toscana", "arrivederci sul Tevere", "arrivederci a Firenze") è comunissima, e nella coscienza dei parlanti (almeno di tutti quelli di mia conoscenza) è vivissima la consapevolezza che arrivederci significhi appunto "speriamo di rivederci ancora", con la possibilità di aggiungere in quale posto, e non come un'interiezione ormai staccata dal significato originario come "ciao!".
Ventilare la possibilità che espressioni come "arrivederci a ...." siano obsolete o addirittura scorrette (ma siamo matti?!) potrebbe indurre in errore degli stranieri.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, dambrosella. A quanto pare non tutti hanno le tue certezze, se qualcuno ha aperto la discussione per chiedere lumi sulla questione. Ed è stato un italiano, quindi bisogna pensare che un dubbio simile a maggior ragione potrebbe venire a uno straniero. Francamente non vedo nulla di surreale nel rispondere a una domanda cercando di far capire perché il dubbio che l'ha mossa non ha ragion d'essere, e per _degli stranieri_ potrebbe risultare utile proprio per non essere indotti in errore.


----------



## dambrosella

E infatti la tua risposta, Necsus, era correttissima. Che un dubbio simile possa venire a uno straniero è ragionevole, meno comprensibile da parte di un italiano con qualche pretesa di competenza linguistica (pensa che l'uso sia "scorretto" e "obsoleto"). L'impressione di surreale non mi veniva dalle tue risposte ma dalla domanda - che francamente anche a te era sembrata strana - e dalle risposte di singoloindividuo (piuttosto ingarbugliata!) e di montesacro, che ribadiva il disagio iniziale di fronte a queste comunissime espressioni.
Per la possibilità di fuorviare uno straniero mi riferivo in particolare a quanto scrive montesacro, ossia "questo vuol dire che non tutti i parlanti analizzano automaticamente "arrivederci" come [...] "a rivederci"". Be', ho fondati motivi di ritenere che quelli che non lo fanno, come i nostri biospio e montesacro, siano oggi come oggi veramente rari.
Può essere che un giorno nella comune coscienza linguistica si perda il significato verbale di "arrivederci", però quel giorno, se mai verrà, è ancora lontano. 
Non c'è niente di male ad avere dubbi, ma questo non autorizza a pensare e a far credere gli altri parlanti abbiano gli stessi dubbi.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Ciao dambrosella,
questo forum esiste per dare risposta a delle domande, non per giudicare chi fa la domanda e chi dà le risposte, o per distribuire supposte patenti di competenza agli altri utenti.
Accettiamo volentieri contributi alla discussione limitati all'ambito linguistico, in un'atmosfera di armonia e collegialità che prescinda da questi personali giudizi di valore oggettivamente poco simpatici, nonché fuori luogo.

Prego tutti voi di focalizzarvi sul tema della domanda.

Grazie,

Moderatrice


----------



## dambrosella

Il mio giudizio è strettamente limitato all'ambito linguistico  e strettamente attinente alla domanda.  E verte solo sull'attendibilità linguistica di alcune osservazioni fatte da altri utenti. Nessun giudizio di valore personale, ma solo di fondatezza linguistica, da parte mia.  Questo forum esiste anche per dare a tutti gli utenti la possibilità di discutere se e quanto siano fondati i commenti e le risposte che vengono fornite, credo. A cominciare dal mio.
In ogni modo se qualcuno si è sentito offeso, mi scuso, non era nelle mie intenzioni.


----------



## potolina

borispio said:


> Salve,
> la scorsa settimana mi sono imbattuto in un cartello di arrivederci che ha stimolato la mia curiosità: tale avviso diceva "Arrivederci ad Andalo" (Andalo è un paese di montagna in Trentino Alto Adige). Questa forma di congedo è corretta oppure no?
> Dal mio punto di vista è ormai in disuso l'utilizzo del termine "arrivederci" inteso come "addio fino a rivederci", quindi la ritengo non corretta, ma attendo lumi da qualcuno più esperto di me.
> Grazie e buona serata.


"Arrivederci A Napoli (per es.) " è un'espressione moooolto corretta. Piuttosto (e l'ho visto) dire "Arrivederci da Napoli" è errato...
Dire che una cosa sia in disuso, non vuol dire che sia scorretta   Ci sono molte forme nell'italiano neo-standard, cioè quello più colloquiale, "moderno" (come ad esempio "a me mi") che ormai sono riconosciute e accreditate forse anche più di quelle "giuste" fino a 10 anni fa.. il punto è...ad esempio, io personalmente spesso e volentieri non mi rivedo nell'Italiano NEO-standard, quindi forse sono abbastanza "dura " su queste cose e a volte troppo purista!


----------



## Necsus

Di fatto anche l'osservazione di Montesacro mi pare tutt'altro che surreale e priva di fondamento, perché è basata su quella che è una consuetudine d'uso per la maggioranza dei parlanti, infatti è verissimo che molti (non tutti, lo posso immaginare) diranno "arrivederci a domani" e non "arrivederci domani", come in teoria sembrerebbe più ovvio. Solo che questo a mio avviso non avviene perché non si ha (più) cognizione della natura verbale della locuzione, ma semplicemente per analogia con la costruzione con valore locativo, largamente usata.


----------



## francisgranada

potolina said:


> ... "Arrivederci da Napoli" è errato...


Non dico di no, ma questa espressione la interpreterei come "Un saluto da Napoli" (sottinteso: nella speranza di rivederci). Non è immaginabile?


----------



## potolina

Sì, direi che è immaginabile, cioè è comprensibilissimo, non è un errore orrendo sicuramente...però non è corretto, forse sono un po' troppo "precisina" io con la lingua Italiana


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Stella, saggiamente e con grande garbo, ci invita sempre a pensare ai nostri amici stranieri che desiderano imparare l'italiano. Se ci mettiamo nei loro panni -- e chi non l'ha mai fatto? -- ci aspettiamo che gli italofoni parlanti che ci rispondono costituiscano esempi imitabili; prenderemo nota di quel che hanno scritto; cercheremo di ripeterlo fino a farlo diventare nostro vocabolario attivo e nostro elemento di competenza linguistica e comunicativa.
A questo punto:
1. "Arrivederci a Napoli" è ineccepibile, tanto che lo dicano quelli della comitiva A a quelli della comitiva B prima della partenza per Napoli, tanto che ce lo dicano gli amici napoletani al momento del nostro commiato da loro.
2. "Arrivederci da Napoli" mi pare appropriato se me lo scrive/augura al telefono l'amico napoletano che abbiamo lasciato a Margellina.

Venendo invece all 'italiano "imitabile" di cui abbiamo parlato all'inizio, a me pare che:
1. "è un'espressione moooolto corretta" sia un'espressione da non imparare, dato che una espressione o è corretta o non lo è. Dunque è improbabile che lo sia moooolto.
2. "Piuttosto (e l'ho visto) dire "Arrivederci da Napoli" è errato..." non è né un campione di bellezza né di logica: primo, perché, come ho avuto modo di dire, non mi pare sia errato; secondo, perché non si VEDE dire qualcosa: magari la si SENTE dire.

Con simpatia. 
GS


----------



## potolina

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Stella, saggiamente e con grande garbo, ci invita sempre a pensare ai nostri amici stranieri che desiderano imparare l'italiano. Se ci mettiamo nei loro panni -- e chi non l'ha mai fatto? -- ci aspettiamo che gli italofoni parlanti che ci rispondono costituiscano esempi imitabili; prenderemo nota di quel che hanno scritto; cercheremo di ripeterlo fino a farlo diventare nostro vocabolario attivo e nostro elemento di competenza linguistica e comunicativa.
> A questo punto:
> 1. "Arrivederci a Napoli" è ineccepibile, tanto che lo dicano quelli della comitiva A a quelli della comitiva B prima della partenza per Napoli, tanto che ce lo dicano gli amici napoletani al momento del nostro commiato da loro.
> 2. "Arrivederci da Napoli" mi pare appropriato se me lo scrive/augura al telefono l'amico napoletano che abbiamo lasciato a Margellina.
> 
> Venendo invece all 'italiano "imitabile" di cui abbiamo parlato all'inizio, a me pare che:
> 1. "è un'espressione moooolto corretta" sia un'espressione da non imparare, dato che una espressione o è corretta o non lo è. Dunque è improbabile che lo sia moooolto.
> 2. "Piuttosto (e l'ho visto) dire "Arrivederci da Napoli" è errato..." non è né un campione di bellezza né di logica: primo, perché, come ho avuto modo di dire, non mi pare sia errato; secondo, perché non si VEDE dire qualcosa: magari la si SENTE dire.
> 
> Con simpatia.
> GS


Ce la posso fare!  Dicevo...
1.Hai completamente ragione!Mi scuso per il linguaggio che poco ha da "insegnare" ai non-madrelingua...Mi dispiace! 
2.Anche qui hai ragione, mi sono confusa mentre scrivevo e ho sbagliato a scrivere, intendevo che l'ho visto  sui cartelli delle città...
Ad ogni modo, visto che abbiamo appurato che "arrivederci" è "a rivederci", dire "a rivederci da Napoli" a me continua a sembrare davvero strano.Mi sembrerebbe di dire "Ci rivediamo da Napoli"...mi suona male 
In ogni caso mi scuso per i madornali errori che ho fatto nel post e per come mi sono espressa! 
Ciao!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, poto.
Grazie per il tuo post, un esempio di modestia, misura e intelligenza dal quale tutti dovremmo imparare.
GS


----------

